# Trying to identify stem goose neck mfg



## shoe3 (Nov 12, 2017)

symbol on goose neck stem mfg.???


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 13, 2017)

Im gonna say mountain bike.china manufactured.


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 13, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> Im gonna say mountain bike.china manufactured.




Concur with @birdzgarage on more MTB than BMX, but you have to admire the welding bead layed down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

